# Starting Common Army Phase - Any Tips



## Coynemachine (21 Jun 2011)

Received offer for Artillery Officer and my COS date is September 19. I am not sure if that is when the course actually starts, but will know more.

Just wondering if anyone had any tips for CAP? i.e. taskings, inspections, items to bring, things I shoud be aware of basically.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Jun 2011)

Coyner said:
			
		

> Received offer for Artillery Officer and my COS date is September 19. I am sure if that is when the course actually starts, but will know more.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone had any tips for CAP? i.e. taskings, inspections, items to bring, things I shoud be aware of basically.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.



How about a search of the Training Forum threads, that'd be a great starting place   http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,39.0.html


----------



## vonGarvin (21 Jun 2011)

My only tip is to refer to the course by its name: Basic Military Officer Qualification - Land, or BMOQ-L, pronounced "Bemockle", rhyming with "debacle".


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Jun 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> My only tip is to refer to the course by its name: Basic Military Officer Qualification - Land, or BMOQ-L, pronounced "Bemockle", rhyming with "debacle".



and 'Bemockle' quickly becomes 'Befuckle' as explained in the accompanying graphic taken from Mission & Task Verbs.


----------



## s23256 (12 Sep 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> and 'Bemockle' quickly becomes 'Befuckle' as explained in the accompanying graphic taken from Mission & Task Verbs.



It's so nice to see your work appreciated in your own time.


----------

